# spiny leaf insects



## python blue (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi ive got a spiny leaf inesect and looking to get it a mate it shed its skin last night and has these little round wings there not long just round and short is it a female/male?


----------



## Ripley (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, I just got some babies they were giving away at out local pet shop and have been trying to find photos on the internet to see what I have too. Do the wings look big enough to enable it to fly? because only the males can actually fly. Also, if you have a female, you don't need a mate as they are capable of laying eggs without one!


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 24, 2008)

Both male and female have wings but males can only fly a shorter distance. Are you looking for a mat for breeding purposes becuase spiney leaf females dont need males to reproduce


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry Ripley you got in their just before me but pretty sure they all fly (I could be wrong)


----------



## python blue (Jan 24, 2008)

yea i know the females can lay eggs without a male om only going to use them for gecko food anyway so yer thanks for the advise


----------



## Ripley (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't seem to find any practical info on them, only 'they make good pets' kinda stuff.


----------



## Brettix (Jan 24, 2008)

Theres a lot of info on this forum,
in my signature.Take a look,you must log in to read.


----------



## Ripley (Jan 24, 2008)

Thaksx Brettix


----------



## kakariki (Jan 24, 2008)

The care sheet from the green scorpion is the best one I have found. Spiny Leaf insects live for 2yrs, only the males fly, so you have a female & "they do make great pets" . Give them fresh leaves every few days.Gum and wattle are the ones mine eat most but if you keep track of which leaves come from which tree you won't have too many probs. They shed too. That is pretty cool to watch. When the shed is complete you will wonder how she ever fit into thae cast off! Enjoy your stickies python blue.


----------



## hornet (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds like you have a female. Awsome little critters.


----------



## python blue (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys yea i bought her about 1 week ago for hunter valley pets and she shed her skin 2 nights ago so basicaly how long does it take untill she starts to lay eggs?


----------



## hornet (Jan 25, 2008)

should start laying very soon.


----------



## python blue (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Hornet,
how do i know when she is going to lay does she get extreemly fat or what?


----------



## hornet (Jan 25, 2008)

not really, they are quite a stocky species anyway and they constantly lay. Its not like a Preying mantis that gets fat then lays its egg case, phasmids lay about 10-20 eggs per day. She should start laying within a week.


----------



## koubee (Jan 25, 2008)

hey guys, just on the stick insect topic, How long dose it take for the eggs to hatch?
I have quite a few eggs here and more daily.


----------



## hornet (Jan 25, 2008)

anywhere from a few months to a few years. What species do you have eggs for?


----------



## koubee (Jan 25, 2008)

Spiny leaf stick insects, i did have 2 but my big female died not long ago.


----------



## koubee (Jan 25, 2008)

My Stick insect


----------



## lou1971 (May 22, 2008)

I have read allot about spiny leaf insects and I have one. What I have read it takes about 12 months for the eggs to hatch


----------



## sweetangel (May 22, 2008)

does any one here know where i can buy some stick insects in Sydney?? they just look so awesome. saw them at the castle hill expo, shuld have bought them then. but if ur breeding them or selling them pm me, think my bf might want one to


----------



## Sarah24 (May 22, 2008)

Hi guys, sweetangel, you can get spiny leafs from places like kellyville pets or order them from the AIF in QLD...that is where i got my original ones from and they were great.
The eggs take between 4 months and 2years to hatch but the girls won't lay until they are reasonably mature.
If you are looking to breed, a female doesn't need a male..but she will only lay female babies. If she mates with a male, there will be male babies too.
You can tell the difference between sexes easily...females are spikey, males are smooth.

I may have my female (about 7-8months old) up for sale soon including enclosure. If there is anyone interested, PM me.


----------

